# Michelle Wie Wins LPGA Lotte Championship!



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Michelle Wie shot a final round 67 to win the LPGA Lotte Championship by 2 strokes over Angela Stanford. It was a reversal of fortune for Wie, as just 2 weeks ago she finished runner up to Lexi Thompson at the Kraft Nabisco Championship. 

It certainly did not look like it was going to be Michelle Wie's day as Angela Stanford birdied the 3rd hole to take a 4 stroke lead over Michelle and Hyo Joo Kim of Korea. Then things started to change quite rapidly. Michelle would birdie holes 5 and 6, while Stanford bogeyed the 6th and 8th holes. Meanwhile Kim was looking very solid with birdies on the 1st, 4th, and 7th holes, and we had a 3 way tie at the turn. 

From there on in it was all Wie, as she made medium length putts on 12, 13, and 16 to seal the victory. 
Stanford could do no better than shoot even par on the back nine, and the pressure seemed to get to Kim as she shot a 2 over par 38 to fall out of contention. 

For full Recap: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Michelle Wie Wins LPGA Lotte Championship


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Wie is really impressing me lately. Dare I say comeback?...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Definitely a comeback. She's had a bunch of high finishes in the past couple months and I don't think anyone would say her win in Hawaii was unexpected. Even her goofy putting stance is proving, (statistically), to have turned in better results than when she stood more normally. He's hitting something like 80% of the greens, number 1 on tour. That sure helps.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Beautiful swing too.


----------

